# “Thần dược” giúp chị em lấy lại làn da trắng mịn như em bé chỉ với 3 phút mỗi sáng



## hong nhung (4/12/18)

*Các chị em còn chưa biết đến “thần dược” này thì chả trách sao da dẻ ngày càng lão hóa, xỉn màu…*

Đã bao giờ bạn nghe đến sự liên quan giữa giấc ngủ và sắc đẹp chưa? Mối liên quan này khó có thể tách rời và từ lâu đã trở thành đề tài của vô số các nghiên cứu khoa học uy tín trên thế giới.

Được biết, các nghiên cứu sinh của Đại học Cambrige đã chỉ ra bí quyết của một giấc ngủ có khả năng khiến chúng ta trở nên đẹp hơn đó là phải được diễn ra trong trạng thái hoàn toàn thư giãn. Song song đó, bạn nên kết hợp dưỡng da trước khi ngủ, nên ngủ đúng giờ và đủ giấc để làn da được tái sinh sau một ngày mệt mỏi. Sau khi ngủ, bạn cũng nên chú trọng làm những việc sau để có làn da trẻ đẹp, sáng mịn.

_

_
_Nên kết hợp dưỡng da trước khi ngủ, nên ngủ đúng giờ và đủ giấc để làn da được tái sinh sau một ngày mệt mỏi_​
*Nước muối ấm và pha loãng*
Có lẽ bạn chưa biết, sau một giấc ngủ dài, cơ thể vừa bị mất nước vừa mất đi lượng muối khoáng cần thiết. Lúc này, một cốc nước có vài hạt muối thật sự tốt và cần thiết cho bạn. Nước muối ấm pha loãng sẽ giúp đường tiêu hóa của bạn được làm sạch nhanh chóng. Nếu bạn tuân thủ và kiên trì việc uống 1 cốc nước muối pha loãng vào mỗi buổi sáng có thể cải thiện kết cấu da, khử trùng bằng nước muối sẽ thúc đẩy sự trao đổi chất của cơ thể, hỗ trợ loại bỏ các chất độc thải ra thông qua da.

_

_
_Một cốc nước có vài hạt muối thật sự tốt và cần thiết cho bạn_​
Khi bên trong cơ thể có nhiều độc tố có thể sẽ gây ra các triệu chứng chàm nám, tàn nhang, sa tối sẫm màu và đen sạm đi. Trong tình huống này, uống nước muối loãng có thể giúp bạn làm đẹp da, cải thiện tình trạng da thâm nám. Nếu uống kết hợp với nước chanh tươi (nước chanh muối) có thể giúp làn da của bạn trắng sáng hơn.
​Để có lượng nước muối phù hợp, bạn có thể tham khảo theo công thức sau: Lấy 200ml nước ấm, thêm 1 muỗng café mật ong, vài hạt muối khuấy đều. Tiếp theo, bạn hãy uống hết ngay khi nước còn ấm. Đây là một trong những cách giúp cân bằng lượng nước và khoáng trong cơ thể, làm sạch ruột sau khi ăn những thực phẩm khó tiêu, nhiều dầu mỡ.

*Uống một ly nước chanh loãng pha mật ong*
Nếu bạn là một người cực thích mật ong thì đây chính là thức uống dành cho bạn. Nước chanh kết hợp với mật ong thực sự rất tốt cho cơ thể nhất là khi uống vào buổi sáng mỗi khi thức dậy. Nước chanh có tác dụng đào thải độc tố có trong cơ thể, khi kết hợp cùng mật ong tạo ra loại đồ uống bổ dưỡng có tính kháng khuẩn cao và có nhiều chất chống oxy hoá cực tốt cho sức khoẻ mỗi ngày.

Theo nghiên cứu, công dụng của nước chanh và mật ong giúp cho bạn có tinh thần sảng khoái để bắt đầu một ngày mới năng động, mạnh khỏe. Uống nước chanh mật ong vào buổi sáng còn rất tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa, đào thải độc tố, tăng cường miễn dịch, làm cho da dẻ mịn màng trắng sáng…

_

_
_Đây là loại đồ uống bổ dưỡng có tính kháng khuẩn cao và có nhiều chất chống oxy hoá cực tốt_​
Một lưu ý nhỏ cho bạn là vì trong chanh có chứa axit nên bạn nhớ pha loãng với nước ấm và chỉ cần một lát chanh nhỏ là đủ. Những người bị viêm dạ dày hoặc loét bao tử nặng nên cân nhắc trước khi dùng công thức này.

*Dùng nước ấm để rửa mặt*
Mỗi sáng sau khi thức dậy, bạn không cần phải cầu kì rửa mặt với tinh dầu hay mát xa làm gì. Điều bạn cần là chuẩn bị 1 chén nước ấm, một chiếc khăn xô vải màn sau đó nhúng khăn vào nước vào nhẹ nhàng lau toàn bộ khuôn mặt. Bạn nên lau từ dưới lên trên, từ trong ra ngoài để hạn chế nếp nhăn xuất hiện. Sau khi lau mặt 5 phút, dùng nước lạnh rửa lại để lỗ chân lông se khít. Cách này vô cùng đơn giản và không hề tốn kém, bạn hãy thử áp dụng ngay sáng mai nhé.

*Tập thể dục*
Không phải ngẫu nhiên mà nhiều chuyên gia về làm đẹp khuyên bạn nên chăm tập luyện thể dục thể thao. Bởi thể thao không chỉ tốt cho sức khỏe và cơ bắp mà còn có những hiệu quả vô cùng tốt cho làn da. Khi bạn vận động sẽ giúp da bài tiết nhiều độc tố, giúp lưu thông máu để máu đưa oxy và các chất dinh dưỡng đến làn da giúp da được nuôi dưỡng tốt, săn chắc và khỏe mạnh hơn.

_

_
_Thể thao không chỉ tốt cho sức khỏe và cơ bắp mà còn có những hiệu quả vô cùng tốt cho làn da._
​_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

